# Midwest crate



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Do any of you own a crate made by Midwest? I found them on amazon.com a lot cheaper than the crates in ther stores around me just woundering if any one knows if it is a good quality crate?


I guess thats the problem with the internet you can only look at pictures. **** thing could be made out of tin foil for all I know!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure mine is a Midwest. They sell them at Petsmart. I had no issues with it. Got the double door one and use the side door only.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks. I am not sure who makes the big on I have now it has no name on it. I have my new boy in a small crate I had in storage but it is getting a little to small.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Ours is Midwest, bought on Amazon 16 months ago after a forum recommendation. Gracie still spends at least some time in it nearly every day. No regrets.


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

We have a Midwest crate w/cover and we are happy with it. I can't tell you price since we got it free.


----------

